# Sorry to ask so many questions.... Sporty Hybrid wanted



## VictorL (8 Jul 2009)

I am looking for a sporty hybrid. I love the Trek 7.3 but really don't want to spend that kind of money on a bike (£435). 

I want something that is fairly light, has a cassette hub and double walled rims. Don't want suspension. Would prefer 8 speed, but happy with 7.

What is the most cost effective bike with the above spec so that I can go round a few bike shops (really don't want to spend more than £250 - 300)


----------



## Gerry Attrick (8 Jul 2009)

Before I could recommend a bike, I need to know what type of riding you intend to do. For example solely on road or a mix of on and off road. Use for commuting or just pleasure and fitness?


----------



## VictorL (8 Jul 2009)

Sorry, of course I should have mentioned it.

I will be using it as a commuter (probably 3 time a week) - my journey is 5 miles each way and I will sometime take a longer route to work and / or come home at lunchtime.

I also plan to ride at weekends (again probably 2 or 3 times a month during the nicer weather) with the aim of going about 30 miles each way.

I don't _think _that I want drop bars and all my journeys will be on roads / cycle paths hence no suspension.

Would love a second hand bike (for value) but been searching the local rags and even local ebay listings to no avail.


----------



## Gerry Attrick (8 Jul 2009)

From that information, I would advise you to consider a road bike in preference to a hybrid. A road bike will be faster and with drop bars you will have a choice of grip which will ease the pressure on your wrists on the longer journeys. IMHO 30 mile journeys on straight bars can be torture.

The one big snag is that an entry level road bike is likely to be above your budget.

This gets good reviews and the dealer is not too far from you.

This one is very well equipped for the price and is suited to wet weather. The rack is also handy if you are using it for work.

If you still insist you want a hybrid, then I agree with Mr Paul's recommendation of the Specialized Sirrus.

Whatever you decided, take your time and test ride as many bikes as you can.


----------



## VictorL (8 Jul 2009)

Does anyone know what the Python Paragon 8100 / 8200 are like?


----------



## jack the lad (8 Jul 2009)

It looks, the 8200 in particular, like very good value for money. I've not heard of the brand, so the frame is probably a generic Taiwanese design, but it doesn't mean there will be anything wrong with it, most frames are made in Taiwan. You probably don't need the suspension fork, it adds weight and it probably isn't a very good one at that price, but it isn't a deal breaker either way.

If you want a bike for all year round and need a rack I think it looks like a good find. It might be quite heavy and 30 miles could well be the limit of how far you would want to ride it, especially if you live somewhere hilly. 

To get a similarly equipped bike from a 'name brand' you would have to spend at least £100 more. Just be aware that you are buying a skoda, not a mercedes. There will be some cost cutting somewhere - so try to buy it through a shop so you can look at one first and compare it side by side with a dawes, trek, specialized etc. so you can judge whether you want to pay more for a better quality bike. 

Definitely get it built up by a good shop rather than mail order & self assembly. Make sure they check that the brakes are properly adjusted and stay adjusted, the wheels are straight and properly tensioned and that there is grease in the bearings.

If you can afford the extra and don't need rack and mudguards, or can buy them later when you have saved up more money, this kind of bike
http://www.evanscycles.com/products...oad-bike-ec016920?query=specialized sirrus 09
will be a lot lighter and more fun to ride, especially for 30 miles or more. It is still good value and it is where I would rather put my money if I were you and could find it in my size.


----------



## HJ (8 Jul 2009)

VictorL said:


> Sorry to ask so many questions...



Ask away, that is what this forum is for... 



VictorL said:


> I am looking for a sporty hybrid. I love the Trek 7.3 but really don't want to spend that kind of money on a bike (£435).
> 
> I want something that is fairly light, has a cassette hub and double walled rims. Don't want suspension. Would prefer 8 speed, but happy with 7.
> 
> What is the most cost effective bike with the above spec so that I can go round a few bike shops (really don't want to spend more than £250 - 300)



Sporty and cheap don't go together, you are best off stretching your budget to the Trek 7.3 which you ken yous really want...


----------



## HJ (8 Jul 2009)

Gerry Attrick said:


> From that information, I would advise you to consider a road bike in preference to a hybrid. A road bike will be faster and with drop bars you will have a choice of grip which will ease the pressure on your wrists on the longer journeys. IMHO 30 mile journeys on straight bars can be torture.



Bollocks that is just road bike snobbery again...


----------



## Gerry Attrick (8 Jul 2009)

I merely give my opinion. I do not expect abuse as a result.

In any event I did suggest the Sirrus if a hybrid was the final decision.

It may also be of interest to know that I own and use a hybrid regularly.


----------



## TheDoctor (8 Jul 2009)

Bit harsh, HJ, but I agree that 30 miles on flat bars is perfectly doable. Chuck a pair of cheap bar ends on and you're sorted.


----------



## VictorL (8 Jul 2009)

Thanks very much one and all. 

Still undecided 

Think I may well go for the Paragon 8200 and then (if I am still keen next year) get a Trek


----------



## Speicher (8 Jul 2009)

On the subject of Trek. I have been keeping a eye on Treks available on Ebay, within easy distance of seeing it, if I wanted to.

Can someone explain why this one, is so cheap. It does not say how old it is, and I think the frame is a bit big for me. I am not thinking of buying this one, but perhaps something similar and newer.

Would it be easy to change the handlebars on this? http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Ladies-TREK-7...ms=65:7|66:2|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## HJ (8 Jul 2009)

I don't even have bar ends but nor do I have a problem with riding 70 mile with flat bars. I just find some of the roadie snobs who say that a bike with drops is the be all and end all of riding on the road rather irritating... 

If someone wants to get a hybrid, let them, don't try to tell them they aren't a proper cyclist if they don't ride bike with drops. It ain't what you ride that counts, it the fact that you ride that counts. End of rant.


----------



## Gerry Attrick (8 Jul 2009)

HJ said:


> I don't even have bar ends but nor do I have a problem with riding 70 mile with flat bars. I just find some of the roadie snobs who say that a bike with drops is the be all and end all of riding on the road rather irritating...
> 
> If someone wants to get a hybrid, let them, don't try to tell them they aren't a proper cyclist if they don't ride bike with drops. It ain't what you ride that counts, it the fact that you ride that counts. End of rant.



Er.....who actually said that?


----------



## HLaB (8 Jul 2009)

TheDoctor said:


> Bit harsh, HJ, but I agree that 30 miles on flat bars is perfectly doable. Chuck a pair of cheap bar ends on and you're sorted.


I've did the occasional 100milers on The Flat Bar Sirrus and regular 100km's without bar end so I'd agree flat bars are up to the job. With drops you gain some advantage (it makes it easier and faster) on these rides but some people don't like the position so its a matter of choice


----------



## b0redom (9 Jul 2009)

Hi Mate,
I've just popped a Trek 7.2 in the for sale section. Basically after commuting for a year on it, I've decided to upgrade. Might be worth taking a look, and the money you save on not buying new, you could buy decent shorts etc...?


----------

